# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Does anyone know of online classes for opticians?

## kl_whitney

Hi all,
I'm hoping to get ABO certified....it's finally time. Yes I know I missed the deadline for the November exam.  I was thinking the May exam, provided that I'm ready, that is if they offer it within a few hours drive of my hometown....small town in a sparsely populated state, LOL. 
Anyway, does anyone know of online prep classes so I can get ready for the certification exam? I'm not even sure what I need to study, so I'll have to look at the ABO-NCLE website to figure it out. I know I need to learn the lensometer, and some more about eye health and anatomy. But other than that I'm clueless.
Thanks in advance,
Katherine Whitney, Optician  :Nerd:

----------


## chip anderson

You don't be readin Optiboards too often do you?
See the CLSA and The OAA (and other similar) web sites.  More on line stuff there than you will ever find time to glean.

Chip

----------


## Diane

> Hi all,
> I'm hoping to get ABO certified....it's finally time. Yes I know I missed the deadline for the November exam.  I was thinking the May exam, provided that I'm ready, that is if they offer it within a few hours drive of my hometown....small town in a sparsely populated state, LOL. 
> Anyway, does anyone know of online prep classes so I can get ready for the certification exam? I'm not even sure what I need to study, so I'll have to look at the ABO-NCLE website to figure it out. I know I need to learn the lensometer, and some more about eye health and anatomy. But other than that I'm clueless.
> Thanks in advance,
> Katherine Whitney, Optician


Go to www.quantumoptical.com.  There are both ABO and NCLE review courses there.  I hear from a number of folks that these work for them.

Diane

----------


## Fezz

I think some of the best study aides are:

TOPS Manual by Michael DiSanto

System for Ophthalmic Dispensing by Brooks & Borish

These two resources will get you well prepared to pass the ABO exam and beyond!

EyeCare Professional Magazine had an article about building an optical library in the January 2008 issue. Go to the website, click issues and go to Jan. '08

Good luck, and ask us any questions along the way. This is a great site with some really fantastic, knowledgeable folks who are more than willing to help!

www.ECPmag.com
:cheers::cheers::cheers:

----------


## tmorse

> Hi all,
> I'm hoping to get ABO certified....it's finally time. Yes I know I missed the deadline for the November exam.  I was thinking the May exam, provided that I'm ready, that is if they offer it within a few hours drive of my hometown....small town in a sparsely populated state, LOL. 
> Anyway, does anyone know of online prep classes so I can get ready for the certification exam? I'm not even sure what I need to study, so I'll have to look at the ABO-NCLE website to figure it out. I know I need to learn the lensometer, and some more about eye health and anatomy. But other than that I'm clueless.
> Thanks in advance,
> Katherine Whitney, Optician


Try checking out Canada's NAIT opticanry program... I believe they partnered with the Optician's Association in the State of Texas.:cheers:

----------


## Landlocked

try www.quantumoptical.com - Mike Della Pesca has many online courses 
or 
email him at:    mike@quantumoptical.com

----------


## OpticianVlad

Mike was my Materials/Lab I  professor in Opticianry school.
Very smart guy, and has done a good job with Quantum Optical.

----------


## joyce1959

*Study Materials Available* 
I took the test last year after working in Optical for a year. I used the OTI exam prep home course and "Ophthalmic Dispensing" by Brooks and Borish.

I passed with 85% and felt good about that considering my test anxiety!

I have the materials I used listed on Ebay. The item number is 270304008028

----------


## Judy Canty

Why not go for an online degree in Optical Dispensing?  www.nfos.org

----------


## joyce1959

I haven't heard anything about online courses. The OTI program worked well for me because I could work on it at my pace. I felt prepared when I finished and did well on the test.

----------


## HarryChiling

> Why not go for an online degree in Optical Dispensing? www.nfos.org


NAIT is an NFOS school.

----------


## Judy Canty

I know, but other NFOS schools may be closer to New Mexico if she needs to be onsite for any reason.  Many schools require a physical presence at some time during the course work.

----------


## HarryChiling

> I know, but other NFOS schools may be closer to New Mexico if she needs to be onsite for any reason. Many schools require a physical presence at some time during the course work.


, gotcha.

----------


## gludwin

The Optical Training institute publishes the Exam Preparation Home Study Course for Spectacle Dispensers and a similar course for Contact Lens Dispensers. These are excellent preparation courses for the ABO and NCLE exam respectively. For more info visit www.opticaltraining.com and from the home page of the site click "Exam Preparation." We can be reached at info@opticaltraining.com or by calling 949-551-5455.

----------


## eyeGJ

Check out:

http://www.optiprofessor.com/exam.html

----------


## migsopt

They already gave you plenty of info so I wish you luck. The ABO test is actually pretty easy, if you have been around for a bit you should pass it just fine.

----------

